# 8 killed in a gym in Afghanistan??



## Mojo Magnum (31 Dec 2009)

By now I hope we have all heard of the PRT loss that occurred yesterday.  But has anyone heard of this?   

Bomber kills CIA on Afghan baseJOBY WARRICK
January 1, 2010 
Ads by Google
CAFM/CMMS FacilitiesDesk
Web-based integrated CAFM/CMMSMaintenance, Asset & Space mgmt

www.manageengine.com/FacilitiesDesk

WASHINGTON: Eight Americans, most of whom worked for the CIA, were killed when a suicide bomber blew himself up after sneaking into the gym on a US base in Afghanistan.

Does anyone have additional info?  I assume it was not KAF...


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (31 Dec 2009)

Kost Province.  FOB Chapman.


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Dec 2009)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/12/31/AR2009123100541.html?hpid=topnews



> Suicide bomber attacks CIA base in Afghanistan, killing at least 8 Americans
> 
> By Joby Warrick
> Washington Post Staff Writer
> ...



More at link.


----------



## CDN_LoneWolf_CDN (31 Dec 2009)

How could he have gotten in?  Maybe more details will get out over the next few days.  My condolences to the deceased and hope for the wounded.


----------



## Another Mom (31 Dec 2009)

New York Times is reporting the suicide bomber was wearing an ANA  uniform.  Horrible, horrible week. Stay strong out there. Thoughts at home are with you all.


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Dec 2009)

The Khost station chief was among those killed. She was a mother of three.


----------

